# Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]



## berock (15 Juni 2006)

Achtung: Eine neue [...] ist  leider wieder von [...] aufgetaucht:

Lebenserwartung.TV
Inh. [...]
L*****bühlstraße **
88161 L********g, 

Erst stand dort nichts von Kosten, und dann das nun verlangt er 48€ im Jahr. 



> Von: "Lebenserwartung.TV" <[email protected]> ins Adressbuch
> An: xxxxxxx*xxxxxxxx.xx
> Kopie: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
> Betreff: Ihre Rechnungsnummer Rech-[rechnungsnummer gelöscht]
> ...



Also, ich habe mich da leider angemeldet, habe schon einige gefunden die das selbe Problem haben.

Ich lese immer alles genau durch, und weiß das da nichts von den 48€ stand. Genau aus diesem Grund werde ich Montag nächste Woche zur Polizei gehen, und Anzeige wegen Betrugs machen.
Sowie Wiederspruch gegen die nicht gerechtfertigte Zahlung einlegen.

Es wäre wirklich klasse, wenn sich Leute bei mir melden würden, damit ich die Daten auch der Polizei weiter geben kann, als weitere Geschädigte / Zeugen, das es da damals nicht stand.

Sollte wer auch zu diesem Schritt bereit sein, sollte er sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen.

Kontakt: [...]

so long,
berock

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=11025
und google nach "lebense*.tv"


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*



			
				berock schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn sich Leute bei mir melden würden ... als weitere Geschädigte / Zeugen, das es da damals nicht stand.


Einfach nur Zeugen, die was behaupten oder wahrgenommen haben wollen sind i. d. R. nicht hinreichend - da müssen schon Beweise her!


----------



## Wembley (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*

Auch hier auf dialerschutz.de befindet sich ein Bericht über diese Firma. Vornehmlich geht es um deren Medikamententester-Seite, aber auch lebenserwartung.tv wird dort erwähnt. 

Der Link: http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=363

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*

ohne viel Worte:

http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/sixcms/detail.php?template=fz_meldung_04&id=146684


----------



## sascha (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*

Nicht viele Worte, aber diese Passage aus der Fuldaer Zeitung sollte man doch zweimal lesen:



> Laut dpa hat sich der angebliche Firmensitz in Fulda als Kneipe mit Zimmervermietung entpuppt. Drahtzieher solle ein 22-jähriger Berufsschüler sein.


----------



## Adele (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*

So, so, aus Fulda  ........  nicht zufällig aus dem Stadtteil Petersberg....?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*

http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1125825



> Als Firmenadresse wird auf den Internetseiten "Fulda, Am Stockhaus 2" genannt. Der Firmeninhaber soll ein 22-jähriger Berufsschüler sein, den die Staatsanwaltschaft allerdings nur für einen "Strohmann" und nicht für den wirklich Verantwortlichen hält.
> 
> Recherchen von "Osthessen-News" zufolge scheint die Adresse komplett falsch zu sein. "Am Stockhaus 2" gibt es keine derartige Firma, kein Klingelschild und lediglich die Räumlichkeiten eines Vereins und zwei vermietete Wohnungen. Ein Bewohner erklärte, er kenne niemanden dieses Namens, allerdings habe er gelegentlich Briefe an "K*****" erhalten, diese als "Irrläufer" vermutet und zum Altpapier geworfen.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht viele Worte, aber diese Passage aus der Fuldaer Zeitung sollte man doch zweimal lesen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://web2.cylex.de/firma-home/african-shop-sukura-3170603.html


> AFRICAN SHOP SUKURA
> AM STOCKHAUS 2
> 36037 FULDA


einen Link für diesen Shop gibt es nicht---

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jüdisches_Leben_in_Fulda


> Der heutige Name der Gasse ist Am Stockhaus. Der Name geht auf das dort bis 1843 bestandene Gefängnis zurück.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 Juni 2006)

Ich habe unter der angegeben Adresse außerdem noch eine Pizzeria, ein Taxiunternehmen und einen Elternrat (jedoch leicht veränderte Postleitzahl) gefunden.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*

www dein-fuehrerschein com

ist auch so ein [*edit*]Verein. Das Kleingedruckte war bei meiner 1024*768 Einstellung nicht zu sehen.

Nix bezahl ich da 

Heiner

für meinen Brötchengeber:  ht*p://www.tacamo.de

_editiert und Link deaktiviert _


----------



## coluche (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*

Für den gibt es hier schon einen thread:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45062


----------



## FriedrichFiles (30 März 2007)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*

Ich habe den abmahnen lassen, die Kosten hat er unfreiwillig bezahlt, denn es wurde was von der Staatsanwaltschaft sichergestellt. Also müssten eigentlich viele, die bezahlt haben, ihr Geld wiederbekommen. Mein Anwalt weiß ja jetzt wie... Wer also denen was bezahlt hat...


----------



## sascha (30 März 2007)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*



FriedrichFiles schrieb:


> Ich habe den abmahnen lassen, die Kosten hat er unfreiwillig bezahlt, denn es wurde was von der Staatsanwaltschaft sichergestellt. Also müssten eigentlich viele, die bezahlt haben, ihr Geld wiederbekommen. Mein Anwalt weiß ja jetzt wie... Wer also denen was bezahlt hat...



Gibst du mir mal per PN deine Mailadresse. Diese Abmahnung interessiert mich schon. Danke.


----------



## conair2004 (27 Mai 2007)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*

Siehe auch hier: http://www.br-online.de/bayern3/pc_...2006/07/07-lebenserwartung/index.xml?print=ja


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2007)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*

Der BR bringt es noch nicht mal fertig, die StA zu nennen, die sich hier angeblich mit der Sache beschäftigt - eine Luftnummer, die der BR da von sich gibt.


----------



## conair2004 (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*

Hier mal ein Beitrag der Verbraucherzentrale zum Thema:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=538


----------



## FriedrichFiles (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Lebenserwartung.TV - Und schon wieder der [...]*

Och Leute, Preise in AGB´s anzugeben reicht nunmal nicht... wieso lasst Ihr Euch immer so ins Boxhorn jagen...???


----------

